# The Protein Works reviews



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

I was planning on doing all my reviews together, but decided to do them as I try them instead.

*Ordering process:*

I put my order through on Saturday night. Registering with the website was nice and easy. I used a referal code which worked first time, and navigation around the site was clear and simple. I found what I was looking for and everything was as I would expect from a well established company which has had years to sort through teething problems.

*Customer service:*

I made a mistake with my delivery address but didn't notice until after it had all gone through. I contacted @TheProteinWorks straight away and at 7:04pm Saturday night, got a reply to say he had changed the address. I felt this was above and beyond what they had to do, I would of been happy enough with a reply on Monday morning. :thumbup1:

*Delivery:*

Delivery was free next day, so expected on the Tuesday. I had issues with the tracking number (Yodel gave wrong number) so contacted @TheProteinWorks to see if everything was alright with the order. Straight away I got a message back saying customer services would look into it, about an hour later I got a message saying Yodel had a power outage and delays were being caused. Nothing TPW could do about that so I wouldn't hold it against them, however their speed with getting me an answer was excellent. It was then delivered midday Wednesday in a well sized and packed box, all very professional.

*Packaging:*

All of my order came in pouches. They feel nice and thick, so no risk of the bags splitting. Tubs would be easier to get your hand in to scoop out, however the pouches use very little cupboard space. I'd say the downfall is digging the scoop out, the small, clear scoop in the creatine likes to hide. Could do with making this a coulored scoop to be easier to find.

*Products:*

I will review what I have used so far, then update as I try the rest.

*Cherry Bakewell Whey 80%:*

I usually mix my proteins with milk for taste, but wanted to try use these with water as well.

I've been using the cherry bakewell protein for the last few days and loving every mouthful. It mixes brilliantly with both water and milk, there are no lumps, residue on the bottom of the shaker and very little froth, even when mixing with milk!

When used with the milk it has an amazing creamy cherry taste, followed by a gentle almond aftertaste. If you use water, it becomes a fresh cherry taste and still keeps its gentle almond aftertaste. The wife has even told me she will be pinching some.

*Lemon Shortcake Whey 80%:*

I got this as a free 250g pouch using a referal code.

The lemon shortcake has a really strong lemon flavour to begin with which calms down to be a really tasty, smooth shake. A real change from all the other competitors. It mixes really nice with milk to give a nice creamy finish to the shake. I have also tried mixing with water, I used less then the recommended water as I like my shakes thick. It still mixed well with 100ml water per scoop, with no lumps what-so-ever.

A product with the quality of a top brand name, with a very competitive price!

*TPW Master Blender:*

I got the shaker free with my order, so wasn't expecting much from it. However, it has now become my main shaker. The cap is tight, which means it doesn't come off when mixing, I think this is a good thing? The ball mixes the whey 80% perfectly with very little effort. It feels solid and good quality.

If I were to pick at anything it would be that the lettering for the measurements could do with standing out more, but now I'm being picky.

*Creatine Mono:*

This is my first time on creatine so didn't really know what to expect. I've mixed it in my protein shakes, and with a small amount of juice and its dissolved nicely each time. Nothing to compare it to so I'll leave it at that.

*Summary:*

Very impressed with the product and service all around, and I'll definitely be placing more orders. I have already recommended to all my friends that train, 1 of which has already ordered. If I was to try and nit pick these would be the worst points of the order:

Delivery company (However I know they are looking at a different carrier as this is down to them)

Shaker could do with coloring over the measurements to make it stand out, or print it on instead of moulding it in.

Creatine packaging has very vague directions for use.

Replace clear scoops with scoops of a different color to the powder.

These are very trivial points but an honest review always needs the worst points pointing out.

If anybody wants to order from TheProteinWorks, if you follow this link: https://www.theproteinworks.com/rewardpoints/index/goReferral/referrer/2067/ or enter the referal code *RS2067 *on the registration page you will get a free 250g pouch of whey protein 80 with an order over £10.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Just used my other 2 products, raze and the works.

Raze preworkout:

I used the intermediate dose as I've not used a preworkout before. That's 3.5 scoops. Within minutes I felt my heart beat harder and slightly heightened sense of focus. This settled down by the time I got to the gym 30 minutes later and I wasn't really feeling anything. By the time I'd warmed up on the bench I was slightly more focused than usual. Really noticed it helping with lactic acid by the end of my set, by the time I finished my dips my arms felt pumped and very little lactic acid build up. Overall just what I wanted, great pump and helped out with lactic acid. If someone wanted more of a buzz from it I'm sure they would with the full serving.

The works all-in-one:

I opted for chocolate silk flavour, 2 large scoops with 350ML milk. This was VERY sweet, a bit too sweet for me. Next time I'd use double the milk or add water to help control the sweetness. That's just personal taste though. Like the whey it mixed really well in the shaker and made a nice post workout drink. The downside of this product to me is the lack of choice on the flavours compared to the whey. Hopefully something that will change before my next order.

That's everything I ordered from @TheProteinWorks this time. All things considered, an exceptional company with a great focus on breaking the mould. Keep the great products coming at competitive prices and I'll keep coming back.


----------



## TheProteinWorks (Oct 26, 2012)

rsooty said:


> Just used my other 2 products, raze and the works.
> 
> Raze preworkout:
> 
> ...


Only just seen this rsooty mate  BIG THANKS :thumb: for giving us a try, the positive feedback and the constructive feedback on flavours

AND hope training is going well big man


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice review mate :thumb:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

As much as the Protein Works look like a great company, does anyone else think that the constant reviews and code whoring is a bit tedious? Lol


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

No problem. Let a few people try the whey so hopefully get a few orders from them. (I know 1 has already ordered)

Feeling nice and solid in the muscle's I've worked today, hopefully somethings working.

How you getting on with my request of creme egg flavour?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

crouchmagic said:


> As much as the Protein Works look like a great company, does anyone else think that the constant reviews and code whoring is a bit tedious? Lol


Must admit, getting a bit fed up of it yeah.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

crouchmagic said:


> As much as the Protein Works look like a great company, does anyone else think that the constant reviews and code whoring is a bit tedious? Lol


I don't 

Prior to becoming a rep for them I'd racked up a good £50 from mentioning my own code on here and passing on to friends :beer:

It's a good incentive, we don't see others doing this


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Must admit, getting a bit fed up of it yeah.


Don't open them up then :lol:

BSI threads are annoying, I don't open those - simple


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

I think their promotion is a great idea. I have actually only used my free pouch a couple of times, found myself letting people try it for themselves since it didn't cost me anything in the first place. If I have gone to the effort of posting a fairly comprehensive review of numerous products, service and customer experience, the least I can do is promote a code that will get me a bit of discount on future products.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

good review.... thinking of ordering raze myself will see how my first order goes which has shipped... cheers for the review


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I like the company, they seem a good bunch of chaps, and the reps are well known and helpful.

I dont find it 'whoring' I find it useful information for the new members who would otherwise be swindled by maximuscle and holland and barratt.

Would like to see a review of the butterscotch flavour if im honest!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> As much as the Protein Works look like a great company, does anyone else think that the constant reviews and code whoring is a bit tedious? Lol


Can't blame the company though, and the way the reps always jump in is a bit cringey too.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

its getting a lot of press yeah but thats a good thing for me

my advice to protein works is just keep that level of customer service.... myprotein lost me with their first bum order

i dont mind paying a few quid more here and there, so long as product is good, delivery is good and above all service is great


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Can't blame the company though, and the way the reps always jump in is a bit cringey too.


reps gonna rep brah


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Can't blame the company though, and the way the reps always jump in is a bit cringey too.


Remind me what reps do


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Remind me what reps do


I find the whole rep thing cringey mate if I'm honest.

Of course you're gonna sing their praises, it's in your best interests to.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I find the whole rep thing cringey mate if I'm honest.
> 
> Of course you're gonna sing their praises, it's in your best interests to.


In fairness to Rob he was a customer before he was a rep


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> In fairness to Rob he was a customer before he was a rep


He's still gonna say they're the best though isn't he, so it's not an unbiased opinion.

It's like me going in to a BMW dealers and the salesman saying "This 5 series ain't all that, I'd get the E class Merc if I was you".

Not gonna happen is it.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Smitch said:


> He's still gonna say they're the best though isn't he, so it's not an unbiased opinion.
> 
> It's like me going in to a BMW dealers and the salesman saying "This 5 series ain't all that, I'd get the E class Merc if I was you".
> 
> Not gonna happen is it.


Lol yeah he is now but if it wasnt good stuff he wouldnt have been buying it long before he was a rep 

Im sure theres reviews from rob on here from before he was a rep as well lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Good review man, almost as descriptive as 'the hobbit' novel :lol: seriously though, well written. I'm inclined to give them a try basically for the lemon shortcake...butterscotch ripple doesn't sound too shabby either though. Seems pretty fairly priced which goes well with the freebies that are being offered too.

As for the recent explosion of codes and reviews, I don't really mind it to be honest. Iv seen two UKM guys review the products from the protein works before they became reps which is good to see. In a way it's good that way as they'll be repping a product that they have bought themselves. Whenever I have clients that ask about supplements and whey I always speak about the ones iv used rather than plug stuff I haven't a clue about. Plus, the cals/ protein/ carbs / fat ratios aren't too bad per serving on their whey

But if these posts irritate you or you believe them to be biased, just ignore them. Personally I'd rather stick needles into my eyes before reading another damn thread created by the sheep who all idolise Zyzz, don't want to research AAS so just ask for a 'first cycle suggestion' and ofcourse the old favourite 'how do I bench more'....


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Good review man, almost as descriptive as 'the hobbit' novel :lol: seriously though, well written. I'm inclined to give them a try basically for the lemon shortcake...butterscotch ripple doesn't sound too shabby either though.


If you try them it'd be rude not to get a bag of cherry bakewell, even if it's only the 250g freebie. I prefer that to the lemon shortcake.

I'm hoping someone will review the flavoured oats, would like to know how strong they taste.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> In fairness to Rob he was a customer before he was a rep


Yes I was lol

I did my review and applied within 

But yes, I fully endorse TPW but I still have a cupboard full of Pro 10, BBW and MyProtein - which I use every day


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yes I was lol
> 
> I did my review and applied within
> 
> But yes, I fully endorse TPW but I still have a cupboard full of Pro 10, BBW and MyProtein - which I use every day


Until you run out then you will be full on TPW ! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Until you run out then you will be full on TPW ! :thumbup1:


Lol, true


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Made my second order over the weekend, chose 3-5 day delivery and they tried delivering on Tuesday while I was out. Wasn't expecting it until Thursday so very impressed. Got it redelivered today luckily as I dropped my shaker today and needed my new free one. Got 4kg plain oats and 1kg banana whey 80. Oats mixed well tonight in some pancakes, I'll try them in a shake tomorrow. I'll put a review on the whey once tried with milk and water.


----------



## Muddafunky (Jan 20, 2013)

I made an order on Wednesday and chose 3-5 days delivery. It came yesterday!

:rockon:


----------



## Tom C (Oct 10, 2012)

Muddafunky said:


> I made an order on Wednesday and chose 3-5 days delivery. It came yesterday!
> 
> :rockon:


Same, ordered Wednesday with 3-5 day delivery and came yesterday.

Tried the Cherry Bakewell, it's good but I slightly prefer the Lemon Shortcake. Will be trying the Butterscotch and Apple Cinnamon over the weekend.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fitness Coupons said:


> Same, ordered Wednesday with 3-5 day delivery and came yesterday.
> 
> Tried the Cherry Bakewell, it's good but I slightly prefer the Lemon Shortcake. *Will be trying the Butterscotch and Apple Cinnamon over the weekend*.


Really keen to hear your thoughts on these ones


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Really keen to hear your thoughts on these ones


X2 on the apple cinnamon


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> X2 on the apple cinnamon


X3

On another note I've just had a Mint Choc Brownie Shake with 12 pieces of Mint Aero in it too


----------



## phil3030 (May 17, 2010)

I have the apple cinnamon and it is delicious. Tastes initially of cinnamon, then the apple comes through. Reminds me of a dessert, in my top 3 TPW flavours.


----------

